# Amazon Rückerstattung angeblich falscher Artikel



## nik45 (30. April 2021)

Hallo,

es ist mir etwas skuriles passiert. Habe eben eine Email von Amazon erhalten: 


> Guten Tag,
> 
> wir kontaktieren Sie, weil die bei uns eingegangene Rücksendung Ihrer Bestellung XYZ anstelle des ursprünglichen Artikels 1 x Durgod Taurus K310 Mechanische Spieletastatur in Voller Größe - 105 Tasten - Farbstoffsublimation PBT - USB Typ C - Deutsches Layout (Cherry Brown, ( EUR 134,99 ) [ XYZ] einen falschen Artikel enthielt.
> 
> ...



Das ist natürlich totaler Quatsch. Ich habe die Tastatur zurückgeschickt. Laut Amazon soll ArtBook zurückgegangen sein. 
Da Amazon scheinbar keinen Fehler gemacht hat und ich den Artikel zurückgeschickt habe, kommt mir nur in den Sinn, dass der Inhalt das Paketes auf dem Weg zu Amazon, ausgetauscht wurde. 

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt sprachlos. Hat jemand mir sowas Erfahrungen gemacht? Wie wahrscheinlich ist, dass man das Geld zurückerhält?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (30. April 2021)

Beschwere dich, erkläre denen den Sachverhalt und wenn die bockig sind buche das Geld zurück, wenn du Lastschrift gemacht hast.


----------



## doedelmeister (30. April 2021)

Da nutzt der Forenpost nix, sondern du sollst da Kontakt mit Amazon aufnehmen und den Sachverhalt sachlich! vortragen. Fehler passieren, Kommunikation hilft. Kann man bestimmt lösen, Amazon ist da immer sehr kulant.

Ist übrigens keine Seltenheit, wir kriegen auch immer wieder fremde Artikel zurückgeschickt wo der Kunde denkt er sei besonders clever. Kann aber natürlich auch passieren das einfach bei dir was vertauscht wurde.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

Tipp: Pro forma via eMail widersprechen und parallel dazu einen Support-Chat speziell zum zurückgeschickten Artikel starten. Dort den Sachverhalt sachlich schildern und freundlich fragen, was Amazon zur Klärung beitragen _wird_ und ob du etwas zur Klärung beitragen _kannst_. Also Kooperationsbereitschaft signalisieren und gleichzeitig klarmachen, dass du primär Amazon in der Pflicht siehst.

Den Chat empfehle ich deshalb, weil eMails geduldig sind und du mit Textbausteinen abgespeist werden kannst. Im Chat muss sofort auf spezifisches Nachhaken eingegangen werden und der Mitarbeiter steht unter Zeitdruck, was sich in aller Regel zugunsten des Kunden auswirkt. Außerdem kommst du damit höchstwahrscheinlich direkt beim Mitarbeiter durch den Glaubwürdigkeits-Check, was das Problem oftmals bereits löst oder zumindest bei der genaueren Prüfung von Vorteil ist.

(Falls du Zeugen hast, dass du den richtigen Artikel verpackt und abgeschickt hast, kann es nicht schaden, dass _beiläufig_ zu erwähnen, so im Sinne von: "Es könnte ja theoretisch durchaus vorkommen, dass man mal was Falsches verpackt, aber hier bin ich mir ganz sicher, weil meine Frau/Freundin mir beim Packen geholfen hat.")


----------



## nik45 (30. April 2021)

Na ja, den Chat habe ich genutzt. Keine Ahnung, ob mir das jetzt geholfen oder geschadet hat. Der Typ hat den Chat irgendwann einfach verlassen. 

Einen Zeugen habe ich nicht. Da wird man aber ganz schon kirre im Kopf wenn man sowas unterstellt bekommt.


----------



## Mahoy (30. April 2021)

nik45 schrieb:


> Na ja, den Chat habe ich genutzt. Keine Ahnung, ob mir das jetzt geholfen oder geschadet hat. Der Typ hat den Chat irgendwann einfach verlassen.


Dann erneut versuchen und scheißfreundlich davon ausgehen, man wäre beim letzten Mal wohl aus technischen Gründen unterbrochen worden. Du musst in dem Gespräch sanft die Führung übernehmen und wenn jemand das Gespräch vorzeitig beendet, dann nur du!



nik45 schrieb:


> Einen Zeugen habe ich nicht.


Was du Amazon hoffentlich nicht ebenso offenherzig mitgeteilt hast.


----------



## nik45 (30. April 2021)

Naja, der Zug ist wohl abgefahren. Habe bereits den Widerspruch per Mail abgesendet. 

Nein, dass mit dem Zeugen hab ich weggelassen. Kann ja nicht schreiben, dass da einer war, wenn das nicht stimmt und wenn ich das Paket eingeständig verpackt habe, tut es nicht zur Sache.


----------

